# Advice regarding step up trailer or drop ramp



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've found step ups to be more acceptable to horses, especially young, green ones.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Fortunately horses are extremely adaptable and the ones that load well can switch from one to the other quite easily. A ramp is usually easier for them unless they don't back out straight and step off the side of it.

If you do get one with a ramp, make sure the ramp is "spring loaded" to make it easier to lift. I had an old tank of a trailer once without the springs and getting the ramp up took two people!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't like ramps myself. If the ramp is slick for rain, mud, ice or whatever they tend to slip. 

Then there's the weight of them. When new and in good working condition they are easy to handle. The older they the harder they are to use as most people don't properly maintain them. 

Last of all I hate reaching down into slop to lift the **** thing up. While slop doesn't stop me I do try to avoid it if possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have always wanted a ramp on my horse trailer, but never have gotten one installed. 

I think they are less stressful for the horse to help them load and unload, but you do have to take some safety things into account

As someone already mentioned, ramps can be VERY slippery when wet, depending on the material. Make sure your ramp has a good material that isn't going to be an issue, and will give your horse traction. 

Make sure there is ZERO space between the ramp and the trailer itself. I have seen some very grusome accidents where the horse got their foot/leg stuck in the space and ripped their leg to shreds in their struggle. 

Be careful when you load and unload that your horse moves perfectly straight, and they don't step off the side of the ramp and scrape their leg up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 3 horse slant with ramp and I won't have a step up. I'm short, I'm old and I have short legs. A lot of step ups are at a height that is VERY uncomfortable for a short human to step up and it makes loading harder. My ramp is heavy but has springs and can be handled by one person, the trailer and ramp are about 15 years old. I have never had a step up, my experience with them is all with friends trailers and I've disliked every one of them. I've been loading and unloading with ramps for 40+ years and never had an accident caused by a ramp. If the ramp is slippery when wet, then you can either paint it with paint that has abrasives in it or put down abrasive strips or just put metal pieces across it, so the horse's hoof has something to stop it sliding. 

My trailer is also extra wide, I turn my horses around to walk out forward down the ramp, never been a problem. For the occasional horse who is so well trained to back out, if you do it slowly, one step at a time and straighten them right away if they start to go crooked, going off the side of the ramp isn't an issue. 

Babies are very easy to train to load with a ramp. 

What I've found is KEY, is that the trailer be bright, open and well lit.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

No step up ramps in the UK so my lot never saw one until they came here and they didn't question it at all
I have a step up at present but if we replaced it I'd have a ramp again because I think a young horse or a nervous horse copes better with coming off them especially if they have to do it backwards and its less impact on the legs if you have to unload onto concrete and you have a horse that tends to jump down
Modern ramps have a non slip surface and a hydraulic assist for dropping and closing them so they're not hard work at all


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Either is fine as long as they don't slip. I have a 4 horse slant, stock-type trailer that has a step up, NO mats. I have to put down rubber mats, but I can remove them and keep the wood clean, so it's never been a problem. As long as your horse doesn't slip loading/unloading, either one will work.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

CAUTION!! Do not STEP on the ramp when your riding buddy is standing next to it without checking for toes first!

I am told it hurts like heck when a person's foot is captured under the edge of ramp.:happydance:

I don't know why she was so mad. I weigh a WHOLE lot less than the quarter horse standing next to me.
:rofl:

The ramps with springies (especially newer springies) will keep the edge of the ramp about 1-2 inches off the ground until weight is placed on it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

With step-up trailers different manufacturers have different heights that the horse must step onto to gain entrance or leave the trailer...may be something to search out and around for.
A piece of rubber secured at the step-up location will help alleviate a problem if the horse should bang getting on or off with a leg/hoof. Boat bumpers come in various styles and work great I understand.

Some horses do not like ramps. Period.
There is a bounce that we as humans don't accomplish but that 1000+ pound animal makes that ramp flex, bounce and some even have a hollow sound to them as they move across it with their hooves...
Ramp assist springs are a must to save your back when trying to close that ramp alone.
Please, no matter what brand manufacturer trailer you look at make sure there are butt chains/bars in good condition and USE THEM ALWAYS.
I have seen some horrible bone breaks on humans when the great loading horse suddenly reversed and flew out the trailer ramp...snapped his halter restraint and pinned the person under the ramp... breaking her femur, _that is the largest bone in the human body_, in 2 places...
_Never ever_ let your guard down or "trust" ole Nellie...these are animals with a brain and sometimes they think for themselves and that _can _cause us great pain!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think your best bet is to see how well you can lower and raise a ramp on various makes of trailers. Some involve more muscle than others.


----------



## DressageCowgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

The other day we turned out ramp trailer into a step up by putting blocks underneath it for a horse that was freaked out by the ramp. Best of both worlds, LOL?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have never had any problems with the step up, and like that they are less likely to malfunction, less likely to slip, and less likely to have a dangerous foot-trapping gap.
However, there was 1 instance when we had to call a fellow boarder at 11PM to borrow their trailer with a ramp. My horse was having neurological symptoms and could not lift his hind legs high enough to get into the step up trailer, and we needed to get him to the University Vet ASAP. In that moment I was ever grateful for a ramp!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I think its a matter of preference to you; neither is the "best". That said, I have always had and prefer step ups; I dislike ramps. My horses are trained to back out of the trailer. They have never been stressed or refused to load or back out once trained. Neither of my horses had to be trained to load - they hopped right in 1st time. They did have to be trained to back out, but it was not a problem to teach. For me, having no ramp is one less thing to deal with. 

So get what you and your horse are comfortable with.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

As Jaydee says, no step ups in this country and so I have never seen one and nor has my horses. Ramps are easy and certainly not a particular issue with youngsters, mine all wander in and out of the trailer if I leave it open in the field.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I prefer a ramp. It is too hard for me to step up, the ramp was well worth the extra money! The horses can do either. Ours has a rough rubber on the ramp so have never had slippage.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No ramp for me, one less thing to fiddle with when loading horses. I can load two horses and be out of the driveway in less than 5 minutes when I am late for riding lessons, a ramp would slow me up.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I hate the ramp. My horses hate the ramp. This is Arkansas hills. You don't often find a level spot to keep the ramp balanced.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

As some say, it is a personal preference, I have had both but personally prefer a step up. I like my horses to self load and it seems easier with a step up. The backing out is no problem for them once they learn about the step down. A rubber bumper at the back is good. I worry about them backing off the side when backing out with a ramp and I am always careful to keep them backing straight but always think about it when backing out.
Right now I have a ramp but wish I had a step up.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

squirrelfood said:


> I hate the ramp. My horses hate the ramp. This is Arkansas hills. You don't often find a level spot to keep the ramp balanced.


I agree. I pull both. Ramps never fairly level ground. Pulling to barns and show grounds. Fine. Pulling to back country? Can be a pain to find a good spot at least in my country.


----------



## Daisy Duke (Feb 22, 2014)

I used to ride two older horses, both of whom had arthritis. This made it more difficult for them to lift their legs enough to step up onto the trailer. Once when we were trying to load them, one of the them got his front legs up but couldn't hoist his hind legs high enough and ending up banging them against the trailer lip. He promptly decided he wanted no part in this and refused to go near the trailer. Just for that sake, I'd personally prefer a ramp just in case you need to transport an elderly horse or like karliejaye said, neurological problems. Of course this depends on you and what horses you would be transporting. As long as you are comfortable and confident loading then go with whichever one you want!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the best of both worlds, a home made ramp. I have mentioned it here before. Is it a hassle to use? Yes! But if for some reason I don't want to use it, I don't have to, and it really only takes a few extra seconds to use.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I actually think it depends on the horse.

My mare will NOT under any circumstances back out of a step up. She is fine going in, but not out due to the drop that she can't see. We have to turn her around to get her out, which is VERY unsafe in our tiny two horse trailer. As such, we are holding off trailering in that trailer until we can build our own ramp.

_(And I know this is a training issue, but it's absolutely dangerous to try to work with her and get her to back out in that confined space. I have tried and several times she has freaked out and crushed me trying to turn around in the trailer. I can't work with her if I can't control her. She is a big girl so a divider is out of the question to keep her straight and unable to turn. A ramp is the only choice we have, a new trailer is too expensive for us.)_

Some horses don't like the ramp. Some horses don't like the step up. I will do whatever is comfortable for my horse, with training being the first option obviously. But if for whatever reason my horse is unacceptably uncomfortable, I will try to accommodate them as best I can.


----------

